
Show HN: Easy url redirection for your apps - Redirect App - minhajuddin
http://redirectapp.com/
======
rkudeshi
Seems good, but why should I use this over an .htaccess file? If anything, a
redirect to your server and then back to mine would add latency.

~~~
minhajuddin
It wouldn't really add latency

Here is a sequence diagram depicting the flow:

\- With RedirectApp: <http://i.imgur.com/kej9j.png>

    
    
        Client(Browser)->RedirectApp: Makes a get request
        RedirectApp->Client(Browser): Returns an http redirect response
        Client(Browser)->Your Website: Makes the final request
    
    

\- With .htaaccess: <http://i.imgur.com/LyvZs.png>

    
    
        Client(Browser)->Your Website: Makes a get request
        Your Website->Client(Browser): Returns an http redirect response
        Client(Browser)->Your Website: Makes the final request
    

The advantage of using RedirectApp is that you don't have to mess with your
.htaccess file. This might not seem very helpful for one app, but when you
have dozens of apps/websites, RedirectApp makes this very simple.

